

Vitamin D deficiency is a widespread problem - adammichaelc
http://www2.journalnow.com/content/2010/aug/14/diet-dficiency-studies-are-showing-that-many-peopl/

======
crazydiamond
The article suggests drinking 1 quart of milk a day to get the minimum
requirement. That's almost a litre (as per google). In most 3rd world
countries, people don't get that much, and we don't have Vit D deficiency.

The article makes me wonder -- if you have to take supplements to reach the
recommended daily amount, are we sure the RDA is correct ? How have people
managed for thousands of years ?

From what I've been reading this is more of a problem in northern latitudes
where the Sun comes out for a few hours only, for half the year.

